# Roundhouse question - HO or O doesn't matter



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

I recently purchased a loco maintenance building for my HO layout as well as a turntable (Atlas 305).

Now I'm looking for a roundhouse for it - I largest one I've seen is a 3 stall - so, what do you do? Buy more than one and place them next to each other or connect them some how?

Is it possible to connect enough to almost make a circle?

Thanks as always in advance.


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

novice said:


> I recently purchased a loco maintenance building for my HO layout as well as a turntable (Atlas 305).
> 
> Now I'm looking for a roundhouse for it - I largest one I've seen is a 3 stall - so, what do you do? Buy more than one and place them next to each other or connect them some how?
> 
> ...


The answer is YES to all of your questions. The main house comes with three stalls. The extra stalls connect with plastic model glue to the original 3 stall building in the same way that the stalls of the original are glued together. The Atlas roundhouse is made to fit exactly with the Atlas turntable. In addition, they also sell a motor that enables the turntable to run remotely in either direction. When it's all set up, it's awesome. 

John

John


----------

